

Event Driven Programming in Clojure - calebmpeterson
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Event-Driven-Programming-in-Clojure/

======
calebmpeterson
I found this a thought provoking talk at Strange Loop by the author of Lamina
(async in Clojure) and Aleph (async networking in Clojure, built on Lamina).

